# FET - With Immunes



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone do a FET with a history of immune issues. I had a successful fresh cycle with steroids, aspirin, clexane and high dose folic acid as well as progesterone support and metformin. what did you have to take for the FET? just waiting for our review visit so want to know what to expect.


----------



## lilly99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi I have frozen cycle x2 now and had all them....metformin, aspirin, dexamethasone, oestradiol valerate, prontogest, cleaxane.....intraplids before FET..... Good luck when u have yours......I've been rattling with medication.  I currently on my 2ww xxxx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Lilly99. Hope you have good news soon


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am sure I am not the only one doing a fet with immune tx?   Is there anyone out there in a similar position?  
Ali x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I have just finished my FET with immunes and am now 8 weeks. I hope you get some FET immune cycle buddies! Good luck with your treatment. xxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh lovely news smileandbehappy   congratulations
Looks like there is not many of us about  though 
Thanks for the positive news  
Ali x


----------



## michp (Jan 5, 2011)

Currently down regging for medicated fet with immunes. 

Down regging didnt work for me so on an extended down reg and waiting for another af. joy ! xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Michp   Glad I am not on my own anymore  
What a pain having to dr more   hope af turns up quickly  
I'm having a natural cycle   all previous fet's have been medicated so was shocked when consultant suggested it!

What immune drugs are you having to take?  
Ali x


----------



## michp (Jan 5, 2011)

This is my first fet . So glad can share with someone who has been through it before . 

How many frosties do you have? 

Im at care nottingham. Im on prednisolone, clexane , intralipids , metformin and throne. Feel like rattling ! 

When do you think you will have transfer ?
X


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey
Firstly.........I have just read your signature, I am so sorry  to read about your boys   what a heart breaking thing to go through   I can't begin to imagine what you have been through,     One of my favourite FF's has also been through the same thing, its so dreadfully sad   You must be a very brave lady!!

All the more reason for our fet's to work.....       
How many frosties do you have? I only have one blast   so hopes pinned on it really   I'm clinging to the fact my cons said they only freeze good quality blasts      

I'm using a local clinic for scans but having et at The Lister, hopefully it will be in about 2 ish weeks eeek, depending on af  
I have only ever heard good things about care   When will your et be?

I'm only taking prednisolone, clexane and aspirin, so a bit less than you   I'd have to have a check list for that lot  

Are you waiting for a natural surge? I am having scans to detect a lead follie then having a trigger shot?? Not very natural hey!  
Ali x


----------

